# Mirror blocked in lockup position (nikon d80)



## dousin

Hi Everybody, 

When I taked the last picture with my d80, the mirror remained blocked in a lock-up position. (Probably due to low battery power). Now (using charged battery) camera displays 'error' on the top display and will not work (impossible to take pictures, possible to shut up). It is possible to enter menu, but the 'mirror lockup' option is disabled. 

Any ideas are welcome.

D


----------



## JSD

Did you check the owners manual?


----------



## Overread

It sounds like something is broken 
I've had the mirror do similar when the batteries run low; normally when I have a lens with IS (VR in nikon talk) and I always assume that the camera budgets for the shot but not for the additional drain of the stabalizer and so cuts out.

However a recharged battery should lower the mirror back down and let you resume shooting. 


First thing I would do is remove the cameras internal battery (user manual should detail how to do this and its normally in an easily accessable location) and then put it back in. That should reset the camera fully and might clear the error and lower the mirror again. However if not then it could either be that that battery is dead and needs replacing or that something internal has broken. If its the latter then your only option are to send it off to a Nikon repairers for a repair quote. If it is still within its warrenty it should be covered if not get the quote and then see what your options are.


----------



## dousin

Thank you for help. I googled a little bit, tried following: Remove battery, fully charge, remove memory card, reset of the camera (both: using menu option  and reset button on the camera body), try to press and release shutter button, replace lens. Nothing helped. 

The Solution was (for the case someone needs it in the future) to remove lens, and to press the shutter button without mounted lens. 

I guess the camera blocks the mirror in order to protect it and the shutter system in case of power loose during sensor cleaning process. Perhaps...

I am happy to be able to take pictures again...

By and good light to everybody.

Dousin


----------



## Formatted

Is there any obvious physical obstruction? May seem like a silly question, but it might just be your problem. Whatever you do don't go and stick your hand it and start poking around!


----------

